# new halloween greeter 2010



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is the work i have completed so far on my new talking greeter for 2010.

greetertestvideo1february2010.flv video by kprimm_photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid960.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid960.photobucket.com/albums/ae88/kprimm_photos/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ae88/kprimm_photos/greetertestvideo1february2010


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

WOW what a rig setup for that greeter very impressive looking foward to seeing it finished looks cool so far


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's cool, nice job so far! How long did it take you to set it up?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy has a great face and I really like those color changing eyes.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cool. Love the monacle.. nice touch!


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice job and great head movement.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice job, he'll make an awesome greeter!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

lookin good so far!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat setup. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool movement! Nice work.


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool, I like the changing eyes....very eerie......*giggle*


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, love the movement, and those eyes!!!can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You made a great choice on the head. Movement is very smooth also. Going to be a nice prop when it's finished.


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

I also like the movement. Will make a great prop!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, what they all said!  Nice work.


----------

